
Forget Google – it's Apple that is turning into the evil empire - mjfern
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2011/mar/06/john-naughton-apple-dominates-market
======
wybo
I agree with most of this analysis, and it is why, even though iOS/OSX/etc
offer great stability, are esthetically pleasing, and well-designed, I won't
go the Apple way (I have been using Linux for over a decade now).

Zittrain, among others have written about this as well:

"As tethered appliances and applications eclipse the PC, the very nature of
the Internet — its 'generativity', or innovative character — is at risk"

<http://futureoftheinternet.org/>

------
le
The article was quite good until it started making comparisons of Catholics
and Protestants to Apple collecting 30% for all sales through their store.

It's like the author just gave up and couldn't figure out a way to end the
article.

